# Re: [EVDL] List and comparison of BMS chips



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] List and comparison of BMS chips*

We are placing an order of the Elithion BMS systems next week. If anyone on
the list is interested in any of their products let me know and I can sell
to you at prices and quantities suitable for a single vehicle.

Dave Kois
Powered By DC, LLC
EV Components, LLC
http://www.evcomponents.com
253-988-5020
Skype : dkoisii



Would you be prepared to make a special offer to members of this list 
to sell your products in
quantities suitable for a single vehicle?

Sam



-----
http://www.nabble.com/file/u1293913/Poweredbydc10.jpg 
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/List-and-comparison-of-BMS-chips-tp23796563p23800273.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] List and comparison of BMS chips*

Sam,
Thank you for your thoughtful response.




> Sam O'Connor wrote:
> >
> > But you don't provide any data-sheets ...
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] List and comparison of BMS chips*

<< To me the EL01 looks like a PIC12HV615 or similar and the EL02 
looks like a PIC18F4682. >>

As a non-engineer, I can't decipher the specs, but they *look* 
identical. The 8-pin one runs <$1 each and the 44-pin one is ~$7 from 
Newark, so the most expensive part of a BMS would be man-hours.

<< However, at this point I'll be continuing with the LTC6802 or a 
similar special purpose chip from TI, Maxim etc. My experience with 
these vendors is that they provide free samples, dev kits and 
development support. >>

Specs from Linear.com look perfect for individual cell monitoring, but 
would these also allow active management?

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] List and comparison of BMS chips*



> Sam O'Connor<[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Would you rather deal with 49 individual interconnected PCBs or just
> > one?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] List and comparison of BMS chips*



> Elithion wrote:
> 
> > Sam, you were correct; thank you for pointing that out.
> > Now, the datasheets are on line:
> ...


----------

